# The new Homebrew Channel released!



## Cjuub (May 24, 2008)

Marcan has released the new Homebrew Channel to the public and can be downloaded from here: 
http://www.entuwii.net/foro/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=12

Just tested it and it works great!

EDIT: Better link: http://hbc.hackmii.com/ (Thanks raulpica)


----------



## raulpica (May 24, 2008)

If you don't understand Spanish, then go here: http://hbc.hackmii.com/


----------



## Prime (May 24, 2008)

Does the .elf install the channel?

EDIT: Never mind.


----------



## jelbo (May 24, 2008)

Wow, is this official? Don't see anything on HackMii.com yet.. but the files are definitely present.

/edit: appears it is, the poster on that Spanish forum is marcan


----------



## jan777 (May 24, 2008)

yeah!!!!!!!

whats the networking for?

*Posts merged*

they have their own website linked from hackmii


----------



## Whizz (May 24, 2008)

YES! This means Marcan will release his bannertools soon aswell!


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (May 24, 2008)

Installed it sucessfully (it's even translated in Italian :0) but i can't get it to load apps from the SD.
When i start it i get the SD image in the middle than it disappear and nothing happens, i can open the menu and go to informations or back to the wii menu but i can't load anything. :\

P.S. I have the apps in SD:\hbc_apps\apps\


----------



## Prime (May 24, 2008)

Just installed it, very sleek and sexy.


----------



## jan777 (May 24, 2008)

DaRk_ViVi said:
			
		

> Installed it sucessfully (it's even translated in Italian :0) but i can't get it to load apps from the SD.
> When i start it i get the SD image in the middle than it disappear and nothing happens, i can open the menu and go to informations or back to the wii menu but i can't load anything. :\
> 
> P.S. I have the apps in SD:\hbc_apps\apps\




its X:\apps

no more hbc apps


----------



## Cjuub (May 24, 2008)

DaRk_ViVi said:
			
		

> Installed it sucessfully (it's even translated in Italian :0) but i can't get it to load apps from the SD.
> When i start it i get the SD image in the middle than it disappear and nothing happens, i can open the menu and go to informations or back to the wii menu but i can't load anything. :\
> 
> P.S. I have the apps in SD:\hbc_apps\apps\



Should be called \apps\ only, not \hbc_apps\.


----------



## jan777 (May 24, 2008)




----------



## DaRk_ViVi (May 24, 2008)

Great! Thanks guys working fine now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...but why the site says "in" hbc_apps?


----------



## Prime (May 24, 2008)

janjo777 said:
			
		

> yeah!!!!!!!
> 
> whats the networking for?
> 
> ...



There was a homebrew app which lets you steam a .elf from your computer to your wii. I guess the homebrew channel has the app integrated...i think.

I never could get the app to work.


----------



## jan777 (May 24, 2008)

"copy the files IN teh hbc_apps"


----------



## jan777 (May 24, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> janjo777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




so its not necessary then? ok thanks


----------



## Master Mo (May 24, 2008)

Does anybody know how to change the name of the apps in the menu. It is just showing the folderpath


----------



## jan777 (May 24, 2008)

funny cause this morning i saw a gecko brand something 

then i thought "the gecko region free v1.5's gonna be released today!"

i didnt know it would come with the homebrew channel!!!


----------



## Louse76 (May 24, 2008)

Wow, this is great! I haven't been keeping up!

Does anyone know how many blocks this takes?

Also, on the YouTube video, it doesn't show a way to install .wad files. That functionality is in here, right?


----------



## nicman000 (May 24, 2008)

This *is* great.

I've been sitting here with 56k waiting for it to finish downloading.


----------



## mwaddoups (May 24, 2008)

With the ISO version, is there a way to add apps to the iso - I just don't have access to a SD card at the moment.


----------



## Houda (May 24, 2008)

There is not a wad file ?
Does it mean we can't remove tickets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ?


----------



## Hit (May 24, 2008)

Its nice first homebrew that supports the Wiimote with IR(So you have the hand cursor on screen)


----------



## jan777 (May 24, 2008)

scummvm had a pointer


----------



## benshi (May 24, 2008)

does the wad installer work properly when run from the channel?


----------



## Houda (May 24, 2008)

I tried it and it works well !


----------



## Prime (May 24, 2008)

Master Mo said:
			
		

> Does anybody know how to change the name of the apps in the menu. It is just showing the folderpath
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A wad will most likely be made by someone dumping their NAND and packing the files or the team will make a wad before their next release.


----------



## dread123 (May 24, 2008)

anyone wanna post a differnt link, cos both sites are down? ...with owners permission of course


----------



## nicman000 (May 24, 2008)

Tested it, looks good, works fine.
Wii64 has a way to go though.


----------



## jan777 (May 24, 2008)

try this click me or else


----------



## Prime (May 24, 2008)

dread123 said:
			
		

> anyone wanna post a differnt link, cos both sites are down? ...with owners permission of course



http://hbc.hackmii.com works fine.


----------



## dread123 (May 24, 2008)

nber mind. tried with internet explorer and worked frine..dam firefox


----------



## Kirbzy (May 24, 2008)

I've tried running both OpenTyrian and Tetris v1.2a using this, and both hang during loading on 0%. Worked fine on the other homebrew channel. Happening to anyone else?


----------



## Jax (May 24, 2008)

Anyone notice that the pointer of the homebrew channel is flipping the bird? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And can anyone prepare the newest versions of the emulators to work with this channel? (banner, xml, etc...)


----------



## arctic_flame (May 24, 2008)

dread123 said:
			
		

> nber mind. tried with internet explorer and worked frine..dam firefox



Don't blame firefox for your ineptness.


----------



## jan777 (May 24, 2008)

yeah im using firefox too


----------



## Prime (May 24, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> Anyone notice that the pointer of the homebrew channel is flipping the bird?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't be so lazy, why not you try it?


----------



## Trolly (May 24, 2008)

Not sure what the point is if you can't install it and have to run it as a .elf. Or am I missing something here?
And where can I find the newest Gecko region free?


----------



## Prime (May 24, 2008)

Trolly said:
			
		

> Not sure what the point is if you can't install it and have to run it as a .elf. Or am I missing something here?
> And where can I find the newest Gecko region free?



the .elf INSTALLS THE CHANNEL

hence the name,"homebrew *channel*"

you can find the latest gecko region free in here


----------



## jan777 (May 24, 2008)

edit:why does prime have faster posting skillz than me?


----------



## Prime (May 24, 2008)

janjo777 said:
			
		

> edit:why does prime have faster posting skillz than me?








 Sorry.


----------



## Hammi (May 24, 2008)

When I try to install it, my Wii just freezes =(


----------



## Houda (May 24, 2008)

I tried Linux and it works fine :\


----------



## Trolly (May 24, 2008)

Lol, thanks. And I found out I need to run the Twilight Hack again to use Gecko region free, so to be honest, I can't be bothered. And thanks for clarifying that all, though I'm assuming to install the new Homebrew channel I'll have to uninstall the older one first. Which of course means I'll have to run the Twilight Hack. Right?


----------



## Hammi (May 24, 2008)

Sorry if this is kind of offtopic, but is there any place to get the latest version of the twilight hack other than Wiibrew.org? Cause I think I have an older version of the twilight hack and that's why I can't install the homebrew channel.


----------



## Prime (May 24, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> Anyone notice that the pointer of the homebrew channel is flipping the bird?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



unless you get the wad installed, name is boot.elf, run it using the homebrew channel (old one), make it install the new homebrew channel then uninstall the old homebrew channel next.


----------



## jan777 (May 24, 2008)

the new gecko region free can be run from the new channel,,,why else would it be packaged?
for display?


----------



## Prime (May 24, 2008)

janjo777 said:
			
		

> the new gecko region free can be run from the new channel,,,why else would it be packaged?
> for display?



Packaged?


----------



## arctic_flame (May 24, 2008)

Apps Package

hbc_apps.tar.gz
(Extract everything *in* hbc_apps to the root of your SD card)
(MD5: a2394731e2f65aee741100bed1cd14a0)

The included applications are:

GameCube Linux v0.4

ScummVM rev32231

Tetris v1.2a

Wii64 Wii Tiizer Edition

Gecko Region Free v1.5


----------



## JPdensetsu (May 24, 2008)

the first time it loads all and the second time it loads nothing (it freezes) :s
Anyone can help me


----------



## dread123 (May 24, 2008)

arctic_flame said:
			
		

> dread123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sorry yeah i blame god and his wicked ways instead


----------



## arctic_flame (May 24, 2008)

dread123 said:
			
		

> arctic_flame said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Lol


----------



## Kamiyama (May 24, 2008)

I have little problem with this. I installed this homebrew channel without any problems and extracted some apps and copy them to SD:/app/. Homebrew detect them  but when I try load them (Gamecube Linux, Tetris, Freeloader, etc) it stuck to 0%. Background animation was still normal and all and I waited couple hours but it was still 0%. I even need to press power button for 5 sec to shut down my Wii.

By the way, I'm tried use Wii's front SD port.


----------



## Prime (May 24, 2008)

Kamiyama said:
			
		

> I have little problem with this. I installed this homebrew channel without any problems and extracted some apps and copy them to SD:/app/. Homebrew detect them  but when I try load them (Gamecube Linux, Tetris, Freeloader, etc) it stuck to 0%. Background animation was still normal and all and I waited couple hours but it was still 0%. I even need to press power button for 5 sec to shut down my Wii.
> 
> By the way, I'm tried use Wii's front SD port.



Each homebrew has to have its own folder in "app", thats the way i have it set up and it works.

Try using separate fodlers in "app" for each homebrew.

Or/and try below what Janjo posted.


----------



## jan777 (May 24, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> # Apps don't load for me, what might be wrong?
> 
> # Remove any unused SDGecko adapters and Gamecube memorycards, then try again.



found on the faQ


350th post


----------



## Kamiyama (May 24, 2008)

janjo777 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, that helped. I just needed unplug Gamecube's memory card from slot 1.


----------



## Pikachu025 (May 24, 2008)

I hope they fix that Memory Card issue, it'd be really annoying to remove GC cards every time you want to launch homebrew.

Channel also always crashes when trying to go back to the "boring, boring system menu".


----------



## Houda (May 24, 2008)

For me it don't crash, it's just rebooting the Wii


----------



## cyr0x (May 24, 2008)

Can not install it. I load the boot.elf with the old Homebrew Channel and I get to where it tells me to push the RESET Button or the START Button on a GC Controller. But when I push the RESET or the START Button, nothing happens. Should I load it with the normal twilight hack?


----------



## henkp (May 24, 2008)

Channel doesn't crash for me when I try to go back to the official Wii-menu. PAL 3.2 Wii set to dutch system-language.

I just did 5 minutes of text-editing and icon-resizing and here they are: Wad-installer AND Wad-uninstaller as programs to be used from within the homebrew channel, complete with icons&descriptions!
Rapidshare download


----------



## dread123 (May 24, 2008)

how do i add snes emulators and my others to this then...so that they dont install a channel but play like scumm etc and the other channels?


----------



## Houda (May 24, 2008)

cyr0x said:
			
		

> Can not install it. I load the boot.elf with the old Homebrew Channel and I get to where it tells me to push the RESET Button or the START Button on a GC Controller. But when I push the RESET or the START Button, nothing happens. Should I load it with the normal twilight hack?



I installed it with the Homebrew launcher and everything was ok but try to install it with Zelda TP.


----------



## cyr0x (May 24, 2008)

Or should I try the ISO Version? Don't want to install the twilight hack again.


----------



## Prime (May 24, 2008)

henkp said:
			
		

> Channel doesn't crash for me when I try to go back to the official Wii-menu. PAL 3.2 Wii set to dutch system-language.
> 
> I just did 5 minutes of text-editing and icon-resizing and here they are: Wad-installer AND Wad-uninstaller as programs to be used from within the homebrew channel, complete with icons&descriptions!
> Rapidshare download
> ...



Use the .elf


----------



## JPdensetsu (May 24, 2008)

Yeah i like emulator channels 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Posts merged*



			
				Prime said:
			
		

> henkp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With banner and ... please like the wad installer on the homebrew channel


----------



## Jax (May 24, 2008)

henkp said:
			
		

> Channel doesn't crash for me when I try to go back to the official Wii-menu. PAL 3.2 Wii set to dutch system-language.
> 
> I just did 5 minutes of text-editing and icon-resizing and here they are: Wad-installer AND Wad-uninstaller as programs to be used from within the homebrew channel, complete with icons&descriptions!
> Rapidshare download



Thanks!


----------



## Prime (May 24, 2008)

Keviii94 said:
			
		

> Yeah i like emulator channels
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He isn't uploading the wad install and uninstall channel, he uploaded the info and image for the homebrew channel


----------



## jservs7 (May 24, 2008)

So if we start installing our own channels, with our own banners and XML files, how is this option supposed to work:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> _Relax, you will not need to do anything to keep up with new releases of the
> Homebrew Channel.  When a new version is available, a message will appear
> giving you the option to download and install the new version._


----------



## Prime (May 24, 2008)

EDIT: Never mind.


----------



## Houda (May 24, 2008)

The homebrew channel will be update and your elf files will yet run. But you may change the xml file if the "structure" is different.


----------



## henkp (May 24, 2008)

That bit from the manual is about the new releases of the homebrew channel itself, not about the new releases of programs you add to the menu. Thus, you dó have to manually keep up with the newer releases of the programs you add.

Edit:

anybody got that wifi-elf-streaming working yet? I can't seem to get wiiload to run properly, I keep getting 'set the environment variable WIILOAD to a valid destination', but I don't see how!

I tried:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> wiiload snesgx.elf set WIILOAD=tcp:192.168.1.11
> wiiload snesgx.elf WIILOAD=tcp:192.168.1.11
> wiiload set WIILOAD=tcp:192.168.1.11



I do know that is my Wii's IP, but none of them give me anything useful


----------



## dread123 (May 24, 2008)

would be good if someone could explain the wiiload bit in extra noob detail fro likes of me..lol

would be very intrested


----------



## killplaystation (May 24, 2008)

what are the things at the bottom-right of the HBchannel menu?

EDIT: FAQ seems to imply its a network status indicator


----------



## Mooshywooshy (May 24, 2008)

You need to open the command prompt and navigate to where the wiiload\win32 folder is (granted you are using windows) then type wiiload, it will show you examples of what you need to set it to.
Anyways, you need to turn on your wii and go to the homebrew channel.
Press the home button on the wiimote and it will switch screens, at the top it will tell you your wii's IP address
now back on your computer type in 

set WIILOAD=tcp:###.###.#.##


----------



## killplaystation (May 24, 2008)

dread123 said:
			
		

> would be good if someone could explain the wiiload bit in extra noob detail fro likes of me..lol
> 
> would be very intrested


[FAQ]# Why doesn't WiiLoad work?

# You need to set an environment variable -- WIILOAD -- to point to your Wii's IP address.  For example, on a Windows system, you would go to control panel -> system -> advanced -> environment variables to set it up, and on a Linux or Mac OS X system you would do "export WIILOAD=tcp:192.168.0.30" (if that was your Wii's IP address; check this by hitting the Home button on your WiiMote.) For the ease of use on windows we suggest creating a shortcut to wiiload.exe on your desktop, and then you can simply drag&drop your file on the shurtcut to send it over.[/FAQ]


----------



## kedest (May 24, 2008)

is it really necessary for the sd-card to be fat16?
Mine is fat32 now and it is fully loaded with files (I'm using it for my ds flash card too)


----------



## henkp (May 24, 2008)

It works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But i could have sworn I tried that already...
But then again, I guess not, because it does work now and didn't before


----------



## killplaystation (May 24, 2008)

kedest said:
			
		

> is it really necessary for the sd-card to be fat16?
> Mine is fat32 now and it is fully loaded with files (I'm using it for my ds flash card too)


i use my card for both my DS and wii... if that helps

Why cant i get my network to initialize? (reinitializing does nothing), my wii typically connects fine, just not with this channel.


I also updated the Wad installer/uninstaller icons so they don't look stretched, they are clean and centered. Also changed every mention of the word "mag" to directory or folder and touched up the instructions... im bored http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YROB39H7 (original by: henkp)


----------



## dread123 (May 24, 2008)

Mooshywooshy said:
			
		

> You need to open the command prompt and navigate to where the wiiload\win32 folder is (granted you are using windows) then type wiiload, it will show you examples of what you need to set it to.
> Anyways, you need to turn on your wii and go to the homebrew channel.
> Press the home button on the wiimote and it will switch screens, at the top it will tell you your wii's IP address
> now back on your computer type in
> ...


----------



## henkp (May 24, 2008)

killplaystation said:
			
		

> Why cant i get my network to initialize? (reinitializing does nothing), my wii typically connects fine, just not with this channel.
> 
> I also updated the Wad installer/uninstaller icons so they don't look stretched, they are clean and centered. Also changed every mention of the word "mag" to directory or folder and touched up the instructions... im bored http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YROB39H7 (original by: henkp)




thanks for the final 'english' touch, I knew there was something fishy with my english but I couldn't find what it was. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




map=dutch for folder/directory.

Replacing mine with yours as I type!

About your network-initialization, My working setup is like this:

DHCP on
Everything in range 192.168.1.X
WEP on
wiiconnect24 off
Wireless settings tab 1

That's about all I can think of at the moment...


----------



## Spec2K (May 24, 2008)

I'm currently trying the nes channel and can't get it to work.. no luck!

I put a apps/nes and the nes emu .elf file in the nes directory and still the hb channel doesn't detect it.

does it work for anyone else? and how about the snes is it the same thing as this or does it work?


----------



## henkp (May 24, 2008)

Don't forget to rename the .elf to boot.elf, or else it won't recognise the program at all!


----------



## teonintyfive (May 24, 2008)

HahAHAHEAYETAHEAAEH
YESHAH YEAS YES YES EYSSS

NINTENDO SIXTY--

Err. I meant, yay! Homebrew Channel! I started laughing like a maniac when I saw this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sadly my printer is not working so I can't put it in my SD card... NOOO!


----------



## kedest (May 24, 2008)

killplaystation said:
			
		

> kedest said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah got it working now.
Turns out fat32 is no problem at all, it's working like a charm now.


----------



## lettuce (May 24, 2008)

So how do u go about install this new updated channel fi you already have the older one installed, Can you installed with in the old homebrew channel if u have a wad installer in there. Or do u have to remove the old channel and then use the twlight hack to install the new homebrew channel?


----------



## superrob (May 25, 2008)

teonintyfive said:
			
		

> Sadly my printer is not working so I can't put it in my SD card... NOOO!


Uhm printer O.o
Why do you want to "print" a image on your SD card?


----------



## killplaystation (May 25, 2008)

lettuce said:
			
		

> So how do u go about install this new updated channel fi you already have the older one installed, Can you installed with in the old homebrew channel if u have a wad installer in there. Or do u have to remove the old channel and then use the twlight hack to install the new homebrew channel?
> Apparently the channel will receive updates to itself over the internet.
> 
> 
> ...


He's saying his only SD card reader is in his printer... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Common sense=teh awsome


----------



## henkp (May 25, 2008)

lettuce said:
			
		

> So how do u go about install this new updated channel fi you already have the older one installed, Can you installed with in the old homebrew channel if u have a wad installer in there. Or do u have to remove the old channel and then use the twlight hack to install the new homebrew channel?



I'm pretty sure you can install this channel using the older one, you can remove the older one afterwards.
But better safe than sorry I say, if possible remove your current homebrew channel and use the twilight hack to install this one.

The updates to the homebrew channel are from this version on only, so that doesn't mean it automatically overwrites the old one (they're only saying: when there is something new, you don't have to do anything to find that out, because it auto-checks for updates)


----------



## tonkotsu (May 25, 2008)

Is this an update to the previous channel that had the 10 minute limit?


----------



## teonintyfive (May 25, 2008)

killplaystation said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. Plug fixed, printer working, channel installed!


----------



## Opium (May 25, 2008)

tonkotsu said:
			
		

> Is this an update to the previous channel that had the 10 minute limit?



Yes this is the finished thing.


----------



## SkH (May 25, 2008)

Hello there, I have a problem.

I've installed the Channel using the Homebrew Launcher channel, and it's great, but when I select "Load" in a app, it's just hangs at 0%. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I have the apps folder, and everything right.

What's the problem?


----------



## teonintyfive (May 25, 2008)

Perhaps you should have installed with Twilight Hack?


----------



## jan777 (May 25, 2008)

remove gc mem cards


----------



## SkH (May 25, 2008)

teonintyfive said:
			
		

> Perhaps you should have installed with Twilight Hack?
> Hounda installed it with the Homebrew Launcher Channel too, I don't see the reason why it's the problem.
> 
> QUOTE(janjo777 @ May 25 2008, 09:25 AM) remove gc mem cards


Ah, thx!! The moment I removed it from the second slot, it started loading!!


----------



## jan777 (May 25, 2008)

youre welcome


----------



## Prime (May 25, 2008)

I found the .WAD of the homebrew channel.

if you need it you can find it on the common download links sticky in wii hacking.


----------



## lettuce (May 25, 2008)

So it wont bugger my Wii, i have the older homebrew channel and this new version installed on the wii at the same time?


----------



## Prime (May 25, 2008)

lettuce said:
			
		

> So it wont bugger my Wii, i have the older homebrew channel and this new version installed on the wii at the same time?



No it won't bugger up your wii.


----------



## superrob (May 25, 2008)

lettuce said:
			
		

> So it wont bugger my Wii, i have the older homebrew channel and this new version installed on the wii at the same time?


It will overwrite the old Homebrew channel


----------



## lettuce (May 25, 2008)

So it does. Do i have to change the structure of my SD card now then, so that my homebrew apps show up in homebrew channel, or just rename my 'homebrew' folder to 'apps' ?


----------



## Prime (May 25, 2008)

lettuce said:
			
		

> So it does. Do i have to change the structure of my SD card now then, so that my homebrew apps show up in homebrew channel, or just rename my 'homebrew' folder to 'apps' ?



Yes, just change "homebrew" to "apps"


----------



## SkH (May 25, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> I found the .WAD of the homebrew channel.
> 
> if you need it you can find it on the common download links sticky in wii hacking.


Awesome. Thank you very much!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Anyways the Homebrew Launcher Channel wasn't bad either, I wonder why it hasn't got an APPS thread too...


----------



## lettuce (May 25, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> lettuce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And all my title.bmp's i used on the older channel still work and display correctly with this new one?


----------



## raid168 (May 25, 2008)

what's new this time?

usb load?


----------



## Prime (May 25, 2008)

raid168 said:
			
		

> what's new this time?
> 
> usb load?
> 
> ...



No.


----------



## zosh (May 25, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> I found the .WAD of the homebrew channel.
> 
> if you need it you can find it on the common download links sticky in wii hacking.


Enlighten me. WADs are, piracy or not, to share channels that otherwise cannot installed/shared, right? The Homebrew Channel comes with an installer everyone can use. So what's the point again of distributing a WAD of the Homebrew Channel (other than that the HBC Team may refuse all support for it)?


----------



## Prime (May 25, 2008)

zosh said:
			
		

> Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The point of distributing the .wad is for people who want to uninstall it later on. Using the data management way will still leave a ticket.

if the HBC Team refuse support for the wad then they are refusing support for their own app.

Are you Enlightened yet?


----------



## bootmonster (May 25, 2008)

is anyone else getting no speech on the talkie scumm games with the packaged version?

worked fine on the one I had previous :S


----------



## lettuce (May 25, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> raid168 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So have any new icons been made for this yet?


----------



## Prime (May 25, 2008)

lettuce said:
			
		

> So have any new icons been made for this yet?



http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=87796


----------



## thebawp (May 25, 2008)

bootmonster said:
			
		

> is anyone else getting no speech on the talkie scumm games with the packaged version?
> 
> worked fine on the one I had previous :S



The packaged version was the first one I used, I've tried out Fate of Atlantis and Sam & Max and both talkie versions are working (full sound).


----------



## [Truth] (May 25, 2008)

why is this not on the front page???????
what happened to this site....


----------



## zosh (May 25, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> The point of distributing the .wad is for people who want to uninstall it later on. Using the data management way will still leave a ticket.
> So what if a ticket remains. It's not like Nintendo wouldn't be able to track what you have been doing anyway. (Hint: The Homebrew Channel also leaves entries in the Daily Activities logfile.) Of course, paranoia cannot reasonably be argued with.
> 
> QUOTEif the HBC Team refuse support for the wad then they are refusing support for their own app.


Installing the HBC with its installer is not equal to installing its WAD with the WAD installer. There are differences. The Homebrew Channel has an update mechanism that relies on a controlled environment. Even if it may work fine, the HBC team cannot possibly support the bugs a WAD-installed version may show.


----------



## Prime (May 25, 2008)

Well, sorry if you don't like me giving out the wad. It is there to stay because i know people want it and i know people will ask for it.

Sorry again.


----------



## zosh (May 25, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> Well, sorry if you don't like me giving out the wad.


No need to be sorry, for anything. "Because it can be done" is a perfectly valid reason to do something, even if it's the only reason. I just feel people should be properly educated that, in this case, a WAD install has no advantages whatsoever and may cause inconveniences. That's all.


----------



## Stalkid64 (May 26, 2008)

Let's make this ultra simple for you people having a hard time with the idea.
HBC updates online.
WAD installed version = not what was expected. Things get corrupted.
Ruined install *extremely likely*, possibly far worse. Also very likely.
They do not and will not support WAD versions. Nor are you entitled to support for them. If you want to take such a huge, pointless risk, you may as well just go play with random system files now. They chose this method so they could as pointed out have a controlled environment for updates. You remove that safety feature... best of luck when the first update hits. I wouldn't want to be the one to find out how it reacts.


----------



## jan777 (May 26, 2008)

well then lets see you uninstall the tik files


----------



## Prime (May 26, 2008)

Stalkid64 said:
			
		

> Let's make this ultra simple for you people having a hard time with the idea.
> HBC updates online.
> WAD installed version = not what was expected. Things get corrupted.
> Ruined install *extremely likely*, possibly far worse. Also very likely.
> They do not and will not support WAD versions. Nor are you entitled to support for them. If you want to take such a huge, pointless risk, you may as well just go play with random system files now. They chose this method so they could as pointed out have a controlled environment for updates. You remove that safety feature... best of luck when the first update hits. I wouldn't want to be the one to find out how it reacts.



Well, it is up to the person who downloads the wad. I've put a little warning in my common download links.


----------



## jinxvorheeze (May 27, 2008)

Stalkid64 said:
			
		

> Let's make this ultra simple for you people having a hard time with the idea.
> HBC updates online.
> WAD installed version = not what was expected. Things get corrupted.
> Ruined install *extremely likely*, possibly far worse. Also very likely.
> They do not and will not support WAD versions. Nor are you entitled to support for them. If you want to take such a huge, pointless risk, you may as well just go play with random system files now. They chose this method so they could as pointed out have a controlled environment for updates. You remove that safety feature... best of luck when the first update hits. I wouldn't want to be the one to find out how it reacts.




Thank you for that educating post.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now send us a link to this post where they said they chose the .elf install feature as a safety feature for controlled environment updates. I was under the assumption that they chose the .elf method to install the channel over the .wad file format because they created their own channel installer and this way they know it will work. Where as if they released it as a .wad file then people would need to use a 3rd party software to install it, and they have no way to bug support for such a thing. The HBC developers have always been about making sure their work is as good as it can be at the time of release. They would rather wrap the channel in their own installer, then to risk people using someone else's software that may not be up to their standards. It's a good thing, but does not mean that the .wad channel is going to work any differently then the .elf (installed) channel will. The .elf channel does not install any more data then the .wad version. It does not install anything different than the .wad channel. They can't support the .wad format because they cannot bugfix a program they did not develop.

But thanks, again. It was fun to read your paranoid delusional ramblings. When you learn more about the Wii and how it works, why don't you come back and "teach" us some more.

ALL THAT BEING SAID. I would recommend people use the .elf installer the first time they install the channel, that way if it does not install properly, then you can get support from the HBC team. Once it's installed properly, I would recommend using the .wad file Prime posted to add/remove the program PROPERLY (tickets and all) using the WAD manager.


----------



## zosh (May 28, 2008)

jinxvorheeze said:
			
		

> The .elf channel does not install any more data then the .wad version. It does not install anything different than the .wad channel.
> You are right, but not completely: The HBC installer does indeed install the channel differently - not using a completely different method, but with slight variations in some details. Whether or not these have any effect remains to be seen, but given the choice I'd rather trust the people who enabled homebrew in the first place to be somehow right about these things.
> 
> QUOTEI would recommend using the .wad file Prime posted to add/remove the program PROPERLY (tickets and all) using the WAD manager.


Installing a channel - by both the HBC installer and a WAD installer - leaves traces all over the system, many generated by the Wii's system itself and in places a WAD uninstaller doesn't even have access to. If you think you can completely conceal a channel installation from Nintendo, pirated or not, you are sorely mistaken.


----------



## MaHe (May 28, 2008)

There's something else; it doesn't matter how you install HBC - and the final outcome will be no different.
As far as I understand it, the update mechanism works like this:

- it contacts the server and checks for a new update;
- in case one exists, it's downloaded as a binary (.elf file);
- it's executed and the process is practically identical to the installation;

The only way you can always get rid of the tickets is by uninstalling it with the WAD manager when an update comes out and installing a new, updated .wad package.


----------



## Venko (May 28, 2008)

MaHe, I have heard on numerous occasions, as was also hinted on Slashdot, that the Homebrew Channel is not signed with trucha. I'm unaware exactly how wad installers work but I believe that there's a risk those using the wad may have resigned an IOS37 compatible channel in a way that'll cause it not to work on IOS37.

If you must use the wad file then use it only to remove the channel and tickets. Although a format is advisable in this case as otherwise there will still be numerous traces left behind.


----------



## MaHe (May 28, 2008)

Yeah, I heard that somewhere too and if true, it's definitely better to install using the installer. WAD Manager exploits the 'trucha' bug.


----------



## WiiCrazy (May 28, 2008)

MaHe said:
			
		

> Yeah, I heard that somewhere too and if true, it's definitely better to install using the installer. WAD Manager exploits the 'trucha' bug.



Wrong, hbc channel installer itself is a wad installer too, just the wad and the installer is in the same file. Both wad installer and hbc elf use the same method to put a faked-signed channel into the wii.


----------

